# High Fashion Inspired



## Jackie O (Oct 12, 2009)

This was my inspiration, it reminded of me of something very high fashion/runway inspired. ​ 





​ 
So I did my own version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 


 


 


 
I feel like I look strange when I don't smile lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


PRODUCTS USED

Manly 120 Palette
MAC Studio Fix Fluid NW45
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Deep Dark
Brow pencil in Stud
Maybelline Lash Stilleto for mascara


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 12, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Nicala (Oct 12, 2009)

Amazing!
You have very model-like features!
I'm jealous!


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Amazing!
You have very model-like features!
I'm jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

aww thank you!! except I'm only like 5'2"


----------



## Nicala (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jackie O* 

 
_aww thank you!! except I'm only like 5'2" _

 
I'm 5'2" too!


----------



## ms. kendra (Oct 12, 2009)

It looks exactly the same!! What colors did you use??


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Very cute!_

 
thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your little dancing bananas are funny lol


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_It looks exactly the same!! What colors did you use??_

 
thank you! I used my Manly 120 Palette bought it off Ebay


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 13, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## ShadyPink (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful! Has anyone ever told you that you resemble Kelly Roland?


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 13, 2009)

i love the colors


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 13, 2009)

Great look!


----------



## Iya (Oct 13, 2009)

well blended


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 13, 2009)

so cool!


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 13, 2009)

super pretty i this used to on bitch slap cosmetics myspace i was thinking about this look

u look fabulous


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Great job!_

 
thank you


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShadyPink* 

 
_Beautiful! Has anyone ever told you that you resemble Kelly Roland?_

 
lol ever since I started making youtube vids, yes! But I don't see the resemblence lol


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paparazziboy* 

 
_super pretty i this used to on bitch slap cosmetics myspace i was thinking about this look

u look fabulous_

 
thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



good luck with your interview!!


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 13, 2009)

thank you !


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 13, 2009)

Amazing Job!


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Great look!_

 
thank you !


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Amazing Job!_

 
thank you so much!


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iya* 

 
_well blended_

 
woo hoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thank you


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 13, 2009)

u did a great job! yours is actually better


----------



## joey444 (Oct 13, 2009)

You look great!


----------



## User67 (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful! I subscribed to your youtube


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 13, 2009)

very nice! you're beautiful!


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous Look! I love how bright the colours are!


----------



## shootout (Oct 13, 2009)

You look amazing!
Great job =]


----------



## n_c (Oct 13, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## fintia (Oct 15, 2009)

pretty! great job


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 15, 2009)

bright colors look AMAZING on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 15, 2009)

I love it! Soooo pretty


----------



## shaimaa (Oct 15, 2009)

So lovely and bright color


----------



## moonlit (Oct 15, 2009)

that looks fantastic.. Great job!


----------



## madnicole (Oct 15, 2009)

gorgeous and very well executed. the only thing I would suggest is perhaps stronger/darker brows, but that's only my opinion...it is still fabulous, and you are gorgeous.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 15, 2009)

beautiful and you have a new subscriber!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Oct 15, 2009)

Fierce!


----------



## AjaAbeni (Oct 15, 2009)

you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## siemenss (Oct 20, 2009)

love the colors!


----------



## blackeneddove (Oct 21, 2009)

Absolutely amazing! You did such a good job at recreating it.. seriously, this is beautiful, it looks exactly the same as your inspiration picture!


----------



## nunu (Oct 21, 2009)

Great job!! List what you've used so that the thread doesn't move to the "say cheese" section of the forum.


----------



## kkb4u (Oct 21, 2009)

Love it!  I subscribed to your YouTube last week, your everyday foundation video helped me a great deal!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 22, 2009)

I love your interpretation of that look!!! I also sub'd to your channel on YT. Keep up the great work!!!!!!!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Oct 22, 2009)

*You did an awesome job*


----------



## foxykita143 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow I might have to invest in that 120 palette. I hear mixed reviews but I've never really seen any looks on darker skin so I've never bought it myself (thought it only showed up on fair skin). What base did you use?


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madnicole* 

 
_gorgeous and very well executed. the only thing I would suggest is perhaps stronger/darker brows, but that's only my opinion...it is still fabulous, and you are gorgeous._

 
I actually did my eyebrows like that on purpose lol if you look at the original picture, the girl is blonde, and her eyebrows are almost the same color as her skin well I'm obviously not blonde lol so I just did them very very lightly, I wanted all the attention on the shadows...


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxykita143* 

 
_Wow I might have to invest in that 120 palette. I hear mixed reviews but I've never really seen any looks on darker skin so I've never bought it myself (thought it only showed up on fair skin). What base did you use?_

 
Hello hun. Trust me, the 120 palette is so cheap it's really not worth complaining about, whether you like the shadows or not lol so it's worth giving a try. and I used my NYX jumbo pencil in milk all over my eyelid and underneath as a base


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautiijunkii* 

 
_I love your interpretation of that look!!! I also sub'd to your channel on YT. Keep up the great work!!!!!!!_

 
thank you so much!


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkb4u* 

 
_Love it! I subscribed to your YouTube last week, your everyday foundation video helped me a great deal!_

 
wow, I really am flattered and I'm glad it helped you, thank you so much


----------

